# Purebred?



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello all! 
I bought Ruger from a not so reputable backyard breeder (I feel terribly guilty about it really) and he was full of worms, terribly dry skin, and a dry super corse coat. Once rid of the worms he and a week into getting dry food he was around 16lbs at 9 weeks. He's now 11 weeks and a whopping 28 lbs. 
I was told he was purebred, but it's hard to say. I'll be doing a DNA test next week to be sure, but I was hoping for some opinions! His coat is still a work in progress.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not sure, but he's 100% adorable!


----------



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

zyppi said:


> not sure, but he's 100% adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

I want to say he looks pure but hard to tell due to his condition. seems malnourished


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd say wait another month or two for him to put some weight on, and see if his ears start to come up and let his coat heal up, then you'll probably get a better opinion on here. It's hard to really tell right now.


----------



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

RubenZ said:


> I want to say he looks pure but hard to tell due to his condition. seems malnourished


He was. He's doing much better now, but still has a ways to go.  

-------------------------------​
And thanks Wags! I'll be doing the DNA test just for peace of mind and my own curiosity. He did have one ear flopped over his head for a bit, but they've just gone back down.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

smk5495 said:


> He was. He's doing much better now, but still has a ways to go.
> 
> -------------------------------​
> And thanks Wags! I'll be doing the DNA test just for peace of mind and my own curiosity. He did have one ear flopped over his head for a bit, but they've just gone back down.


He's cute for sure! And keep in mind, even a DNA test won't be 100% accurate, it can give you a general picture of what your dog MIGHT be. But it's not black and white.


----------



## smk5495 (Jan 23, 2016)

Update on Ruger! His fur is still growing in and looking much better, and he's started teething. Ears still don't want to come up most days, but sometimes they'll flop over the side of his head

_*** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN *** _


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

With that smooth coat, I'd say a mix


----------

